# Atlanta Trip, Requesting Advice...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am planning a weekend trip to ATL 16-18 June with the uber chic Ms. M8.

I am interested in (1) fine dining locations, (2) nice/posh hotels, and (3) things to do during the day and evening. We'll probably visit Stone Mountain, as a minimum. (4) Is the Underground still around, or has it decayed again? (5) Where are there good night clubs with live music?

Thanks in advance.

M8


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Fine Dining:
Joel (French)
Aria (French / American)
The Dining Room at the Ritz Carlton Buckhead (French)
Chops / Lobster Bar (traditional American steakhouse)
Seegars (Fusion)
MF Sushibar
Canoe (Californian)
Park 75 at the Four Seasons

Hotels:
Four Seasons
Ritz Carlton Buckhead

Things to do:
Aquariam
Olympic Park in downtown
High Musuem of Art

Shopping:
Virginia Highlands
Buckhead

Night scene:
Blind Willie's (Jazz, located in the Virginia Highlands)
Hand in Hand (outdoor venue, located in the Virginia Highlands)
Bar at the new Intercontinental Hotel in Buckhead


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks *whnay.*

Anyone heard anything about the _Gas Light Inn_ B&B. I understand it's close to the trendier part of town. See link https://www.gaslightinn.com/

Cheers,

M8


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

If you like Thai food or sushi, I would recommend Surin of Thailand. Here is their website .

For nightlife, for a Friday night I would recommend Martinis and Imax down at the Fernbank museum. It's pretty fun, here is that website .

Finally, I would recommend Cafe Intermezzo as a nice low-key place to get coffee or a drink. It is a European-style coffee house and stays open until 2 or 3 in the morning. Nice way to end a night. Here is that website https://www.cafeintermezzo.com/.

And of course, there are always Braves games. Have fun!


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

A personal favorite of mine for dining - also conveniently located in the Buckhead area close to some of Atlanta's best shopping - is the upscale Greek seafood restaurant Kyma. I have a younger brother who once ran a casino in Greece and he demands that we go to Kyma every time he's in town.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

For Atlanta hotels, which would be better, Ritz Carlton or Four Seasons?

M8


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Tough to say. There are two RCs - stay at the one in Buckhead. The Four Seasons is very nice - used to be the Intercontinental back in the day. If you go there make sure you eat right around the corner at Mid-City Kitchen.

I have to agree with WHNAY and suggest you go to Joel. We go when my parents visit from Annapolis and they say it's the best restaurant they've ever been to (of course I like to think the company has something to do with that!). In fact, every restaurant he suggested is top noth. Take your pick - but make sure Joel is in the mix. 

Stone Mountain...Hmmmmm. It's been a long time since I've been there but I guess it's something to see if your visiting. Ditto Underground Atlanta. Check out the Aquarium (buy your tickets now), Fernbank, The High, try to catch a show at The Fabulous Fox Theatre or at Chastain Park.

For funky cool dining try One:Midtown Kitchen or Two:Urban Licks. They are both trendy but fun. Also, for excellent and very authentic Italian try Antica Posta in Buckhead.

Oh, and bring some shorts. June, July and August are the Dog Days of summer here. 

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Thanks *whnay.*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about the _Gas Light Inn_ B&B. I understand it's close to the trendier part of town. See link https://www.gaslightinn.com/
> 
> ...


I've not heard of this but it's in the area of Atlanta known as Virginia-Highlands or "The Highlands" as we locals call it. It's a great scene. Cafes, restaurants, bars, nightlife, shops, etc.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

We've booked for the Four Seasons hotel. Probably dine one evening in their Park 75 restaurant, and another evening and Gladys Knight's restaurant.

Will post a trip report afterwards.

M8


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

If you can...Look into the new Intercontinental...It is really a wonderful hotel, and in my opinion the best in the city. The service will not be as good as the FS, but the rooms are far nicer and the amenities are comparable. With that being said it also carries a lower price tag for a better room.......Just my two cents.....


----------

